# Steak, Shrimp and Garlic Toast



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife and I cold smoked a couple of rib-eye steaks with oak.


-----

Gave them a quick sear while cooking some shrimp.


-----


-----

As the steaks were resting tossed on some garlic toast.


-----

Oak smoked Tatonka Dusted rib-eye, Buffalo Wing seasoned shrimp and garlic toast cooked to perfection courtesy of the Vortex... It was a fantastic meal!


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If you don't eat all of your steak there is always a chance for a Rib-Eye Omelette with green & red peppers, mushrooms and cheese in your future!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

AWESOME :thumb: :thumb:


----------

